# GHS exodus cheese?



## tn_toker420 (Jun 15, 2011)

SO i've gotta freebie GREENHOUSE exodus cheese, and after ressearching a good bit i've noticed alot of bad things said about the GH seeds. Most importanly, almost everyone has said there's no way that this is the original "exodus"....personally, i dont have a clue and dont know enough to argue...But has anyone on here grown these out ??? Or is anyone planning on giving them a try ??? keep in mind before u scold, FREEBIE


----------



## Rockster (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw'right bro, I don't think they been out that long as I've not seen any finished grows on the forums.

 I'm very interested in what Arjans new Exodus is like although it's weird ( if they have proper cheese expression?) that it was just added to their strain list and at a rock bottom price as I'da thought if they had good Exodus S1 fems Arjan would be bringing out another bobble head doll but with bigger tits to celebrate?

 By which I mean, if he had the _real cheese_ shizzle rest assured we would be hearing it from him by now and in 5 x 5 Arjan megamouth voice.......

 But we don't but am very interested in hearing what these genetics are like and oh, by the way, Greenhouse say they finish in 8 weeks and if they do that they _ain't_ Exodus genetics.

 Exodus finishes fully in 9 1/2 weeks and my Cheese#1 which is derived solely from Exodus takes up to 11 weeks so me sniffs something a _bit stinky?_


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 16, 2011)

FROM THE CHEESE PRO HERSELF!!! thanks Rockster  i was hoping you would be the one to chime in...And big congrats on getting the "ROCKSTER" into the TUDE , last time i was around u were still in the breeding/selection process if i'm not mistaken...Really wantin' to finally try ur cheese.. But thanks again  i'll try and keep sum regular updates in my journal of the one GHexodus that's outside now


----------



## leafminer (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say Cheese #1 is anything from 8 - 13 depending on pheno.


----------

